# Short vid of cypress frameless rig



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

This pouch is super cool .. u can shoot regular ammo or spread shot ! Really cool and I plan on trying to get a dove in flight with it ! But for now just a shot .. I just had surgery so I'm late up.. but I did this a couple weeks ago .. thx for looking 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is so cool!


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> This pouch is super cool .. u can shoot regular ammo or spread shot ! Really cool and I plan on trying to get a dove in flight with it ! But for now just a shot .. I just had surgery so I'm late up.. but I did this a couple weeks ago .. thx for looking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that you don't do any fancy finger spreadin with that set up,can you do a short focusing on that style a close up sort of , if you already done so I may have missed it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fun shooting I hope you are doing well


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

They are very cool. Gary Flatband Miller sells them on ebay


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

A slingshotgun! That is awesome! Thanks for sharing! Definitely going to look into that!


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

That’s wicked..aerial on a dove? I’ve got to see that. Cheers buddy????


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

MakoPat said:


> That is so cool!


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > This pouch is super cool .. u can shoot regular ammo or spread shot ! Really cool and I plan on trying to get a dove in flight with it ! But for now just a shot .. I just had surgery so I'm late up.. but I did this a couple weeks ago .. thx for looking
> ...


Hey pal ! Thank you. . I am glad you like it .. I will do another video here in the near future .. had surgery on my feet so late up atm ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Tag said:


> Fun shooting I hope you are doing well


Thank you bud

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> A slingshotgun! That is awesome! Thanks for sharing! Definitely going to look into that!


Glad you like it buddy ! Fun stuff!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Mr Brooks said:


> That's wicked..aerial on a dove? I've got to see that. Cheers buddy


Thabk you my friend  and if I can catch it on video .. you will see it!! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> lunasling said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Heal quickly Fratello !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > lunasling said:
> ...


Thank you my brother

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Where can we purchase a pouch like that? I tried looking it up and I couldn't find it. And how many .177 bbs did you put in it when you shot?


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Covert5 said:


> Where can we purchase a pouch like that? I tried looking it up and I couldn't find it. And how many .177 bbs did you put in it when you shot?


I put from 7 to about 12 at a time.. dont realky count... but I do also use bird shot and it works a treat ! .... I believe someone said Gary flatband sells them? ..

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

